#   185  - ?
,  ! 

  ...

  2             . 

     ...     ,        .      ,  10 ,    . 

  ? 
 185?               ...         ,  -       excel?

   5,     ,   ? 

   MSPOS-K,      ,  ,        ...

   30        . 
     ,      13/15        - 1.1?  

, ,   !!!

----------


## -

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
   ,     ++  -    40                    (       ) -   ,      . 
MSPOS-K -  .   ,    ,    -    (((  1 .          ,     .

----------


## -

,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

,    .  ???
 185     185  ,    


      ,      ,              1.05     
    ,   

       5 ,     

MSPOS-K  ,     500   ,         10 - 15

----------


## -

,      .  ,     40      ,   ,   - . 
               .       -,    .,         .       .

----------


## -

, ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> , ,    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


30            ,  ,   1  30

----------


## -

,    ,  ,           ?

----------


## -

.    ,   - .  ,  24 . .

----------

> .    ,   - .  ,  24 . .


 

     ,

----------


## -

!     -    . 
1    !!!!!!!!!!!  ,   ,    . -   .

----------

,  ! 

 ,        email   ,          ,       . ...

 ,   ,     -  ...      ...

----------


## 1

>> ,        email   ,          ,       . ...

  .
        .
     (  ,    )      ,      .
         . 

,   .

----------

> >> ,        email   ,          ,       . ...
> 
>   .
>         .
>      (  ,    )      ,      .
>          . 
> 
> ,   .


 ,   1  ,    ,       ,          ,

----------


## -

..  ,   . 
   !!!!!  .. 
  ,  -      ,         -       -   ((   7 .  -      .   ,       , ..    .

----------


## 1

> ,   1  ,    ,       ,          ,


    ( ),         .
  ,     .

----------


## -

, 100      ( ). 120 ./. 
     ,    -   ,    .

----------


## -

-  " ".  ,  .       .   .

----------

> ..  ,   . 
>    !!!!!  .. 
>   ,  -      ,         -       -   ((   7 .  -      .   ,       , ..    .


     185
      ,   ,   ,  



           )

----------


## -

1  19      ,  ..  - , ,   ..       ....
,        .

----------


## -

1  19      ,  ..  - , ,   .. ( ,    ,     ).       ....
,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

https://www.shtrih-m.ru/catalog/onla...htrikh-nano-f/      ?          .

p.s.  https://newskktblog.wordpress.com/20...okumentatsiya/    ,  ....         ?

----------

> 1  19      ,  ..  - , ,   .. ( ,    ,     ).       ....
> ,        .


    ,           ,

----------

?          .
p.s.           ?


            1 , , ,  ...     ,    ,    ,               ,    ,        1.05  1.1

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 2             .


      ...  ...
  - ,        .             .    +.    .           ,      Siri.

----------

> ...  ...
>   - ,        .             .    +.    .           ,      Siri.


  -

----------

> >>
> 
>   .
>         .
>      (  ,    )      ,      .


 54-  ,      . : **    ...     -    ,    ,        .  ?

    email        -       ( 4.7):



> ()              *                  "",       ;*


   email/,      ,       (   ).       :  ,   ,  ,       .      ,   .      .

*      ...     ()   ...   ;*

  ,           email .

----------

180.    ,   .            .       .   ,     .

----------

,      .       .

*-*, 



> ,       , ..    .


,           (             ).      ,     .    :yes:           .

----------


## Salna

> 2             .


,    185  . 
    ,         .      ,     . 
     ,    185 .       ,         ,   ,    .

----------

> ,    185  . 
>     ,         .      ,     . 
>      ,    185 .       ,         ,   ,    .

----------


## Valkiriy

! 
    ,         185.
         !   ,     ..
   ,  
       1,     Excel ,     ,     !!!
 !!!

----------

> ! 
>     ,         185.
>          !   ,     ..
>    ,  
>        1,     Excel ,     ,     !!!
>  !!!

----------

,   .    ,       ,     .  (), ,   ?

----------

